# [2011] Dental Implant Recovery and Losing Weight



## lvhmbh (Sep 24, 2011)

I have to have 3 implants - 2 on the upper left and 1 on the upper right.  Dentist says 1 week recovery but who knows.  Anyway, I figure I'll have to do some kind of liquid diet and wondered if any of you have suggestions for a liquid diet combined with losing some of this UGH! weight.  I always like to look at the bright side of things    Thanks, Linda


----------



## Kay H (Sep 24, 2011)

I take slim fast almost every morning for breakfast and sometimes for lunch also.  I only like chocolate so I have 2 choices.  I always take it before I gonto a party so I don't eat too much.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 24, 2011)

I did not loose an ounce when I had dental implants done.  No liquid diet for me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 24, 2011)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Ann-Marie said:


> I did not loose an ounce when I had dental implants done.  No liquid diet for me.


Same here. 

I got 1 titanium tooth implant -- completely solid & trouble-free. 

Was not covered by my dental plan when I had it done, so I paid full freight. 

The very next year, my dental plan added coverage for that -- but not retroactively. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Sep 24, 2011)

*recoverry????*

not a big deal, that is unless you make it into one.  Sorry no sympathy.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 24, 2011)

I will have one in a month.  I was told to take it easy the rest of the day- no other instructions.

Anitak


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 25, 2011)

The hardest recovery for me was paying the bills.  I had 3 implants done.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 25, 2011)

No recovery but my crown fell off a week ago. I have it. The endodontist did the implant and the dentist did the crown. dentist went out of business(got sick). So now I have no crown. Be sure the crown goes on right.

You won't need 3 days of liquid diet. I don't understand why he said that?


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 25, 2011)

I was told it was painful to chew as it is on both sides of my mouth.  BTW, I wasn't looking for "sympathy".  I'll look into the slim fast.  Linda


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly, I think the fear of having them done is worse than actually having them done.  I can tolerate a lot of pain, but I was very apprehensive before hand.  The recovery is not really bad.  I opted to not get a temporary bridge because it would have been $500 and I was told I would have to remove it to eat.  It was only for cosmetic reasons.  If I did not smile big, you could not see.  That was the worst because I could only chew on the other side and sometimes my jaw got tired especially if I was eating steak and I had to cut things small because I felt that at times I could choke on chewy food.  But otherwse, like I said, the worst was the cost.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2011)

Slim Fast is full of sugar.  I wouldn't use it myself.  I would use Atkins shakes instead.  I like the mocha one for a mid-day snack.  

I am on Atkins for the rest of my life and don't mind it at all.  I am over my sugar addiction completely.  I can eat the bars just fine.  Still have a lot of pounds to lose, at least 25, to get to where I want to be.  I expect it to take another full year to lose those last 25.  It's taken nearly a year to lose the first 28.  I will apparently never be really thin again.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 25, 2011)

Did anyone have pain/ difficulty eating after the first day?  my periodontist told me only the first day.

anitak


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 25, 2011)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Ann-Marie said:


> Honestly, I think the fear of having them done is worse than actually having them done.  I can tolerate a lot of pain, but I was very apprehensive before hand.  The recovery is not really bad.


That's my experience also. 

Regarding what to expect, my regular dentist said that if I can tolerate the extraction (which isn't that bad -- thanks to novocaine, etc.) then I can easily tolerate the implant process.  

He was right. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jme (Sep 25, 2011)

For comparison's sake, (generally) it's FAR less than the experience of an extraction. He'll make a small incision, make a small channel into bone (no nerves in the bone, btw), insert implant, and close with a stitch.  (Think placing a tin can just under the surface in your back yard.)   Not bad at all. An extraction is far worse. A day of mild "soreness to TOUCH" may be all you notice. 

To describe it as a "day of recovery" is a real stretch, imho, but he may be saying that to "be a hero" when it actually will be much less, which is common to overstate the "after".  But then, everybody's different, and each case is different. 

 I would substitute the words "slight soreness to touch" for "pain"......there won't be the traditional PAIN, to which I believe is being alluded. 

"Losing weight"?  Ridiculous. 

I'm a dentist.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 25, 2011)

I am older and have bone loss so.... it is more than a slight incision as I will have to have synthetic bone.  I was not suggesting that it would CAUSE weight loss just that if I was going to go liquid I'd LIKE to lose some.  I have the greatest respect for my dentist and will go by his assessment.  Enough said.  Thank you all and goodnight.  Linda


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 25, 2011)

lvhmbh said:


> I am older and have bone loss so.... it is more than a slight incision as I will have to have synthetic bone.  I was not suggesting that it would CAUSE weight loss just that if I was going to go liquid I'd LIKE to lose some.  I have the greatest respect for my dentist and will go by his assessment.  Enough said.  Thank you all and goodnight.  Linda


I had bone grafting also and a sinus augmentation.  I'm not sure that I would have noticed the difference if I did not have those additional procedures done.  It did not seem to take much longer since the dentist described everything as he was going along.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 26, 2011)

I am having everything done in one day - periodontist will extract, augment bone, and implant then I'll go down the way to my dentist and he'll do the temporaries that will stay in about 2 - 3 months (according to him).  He is wonderful with his cosmetic stuff but....he is also fussy with it so that will take a while.  Should be a full day.   I'll ask the periodontist this a.m. what HE thinks too.  Thanks.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 7, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> I have to have 3 implants - 2 on the upper left and 1 on the upper right.  Dentist says 1 week recovery but who knows.  Anyway, I figure I'll have to do some kind of liquid diet and wondered if any of you have suggestions for a liquid diet combined with losing some of this UGH! weight.  I always like to look at the bright side of things    Thanks, Linda


Linda, liquid diets can actually make you gain weight if you don't monitor what you are drinking in.  Studies indicate the body does not seem to sense satiety from liquids in the same way it does from solid food.  I use the protein drinks when I need to eat but don't feel like it.  Some are high in sugar.  Others have artificial sweeteners.  Pick your poison.  One a day is probably okay but I wouldn't want to build a diet around them.  Ensure and Boost are the usual standbys.  DH likes Muscle Milk. Carnation Instant Breakfast, Atkins and Slimfast are other examples--there are many to choose from.  Whichever one you choose, just be sure you monitor your caloric intake if you want to lose weight.  We use these products in the hospital and in the nursing home to help keep patients from losing weight or to gain weight when they are underweight.  I think it was Oprah's Medifast diet years ago that popularized  liquid diet into a synonym for weight reduction.  Not so.  You must watch the calories.

Years and years ago a tugger clued me in to SparkPeople.com.  I love that website.  It is easy to track calories in and calories out.  I like that I can track other things such as protein, saturated fat, calcium, sodium, etc. The site is free.  The information from their staff is good.  I don't go to the community boards, though.  Anybody can post all kinds of nonsense.  I just use the trackers (calculators).  Try it for a day or two and see how those liquid calories can add up while you still feel hungry.

The stress/ discomfort of oral surgery as well as the numbing meds may diminish your appetite for a day but I would expect you to feel your normal hunger the day after surgery.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2012)

Please note that this is a thread from 2011 that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer (that post was deleted.)


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this is a thread from 2011 that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer (that post was deleted.)


Duh.  I noticed the spammer but didn't look at the dates.  Spammer means automatically look at dates and I did not.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this is a thread from 2011 that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer (that post was deleted.)



I was glad to see it, I've had 2 extracted and bone graft 2 years ago, it was so brutal never went back.  This is good info for me, so something good came out of the spammer bump.


----------

